# snapper tank help



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

okay, so i've come up with some issues and need some input.

i love this new snapper and know i wanna keep it for a loong time. but for now, he's in a 10gallon and i noticed that the water is a bit cold. i think that's why he's been burying himself. anyway, i'm plannign on buying a heater tomorrow, but i don't know if it will fit since the water is so low. so, should i add a little more water so that it's fully submerged?

problem #2. he doesn't seem to put out much waste now, but his carapace is only about an inch. the tank is currently a 10g with half sand and half gravel [large bits]. would bare bottom be the best bet? if it is, then what can i do to make the aquarium more presentable? bare bottom is just too ugly for me.

problem #3. filtration is an issue. the water is so low that i don't even think a sponge filter would fit. [water is only about 1.5 inches high]. should i not worry too much about filtration yet?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you are using a 10 gallon tank, get a u/g filter and a small powerhead. the powerhead will keep the water circulating, will offer some biological filtration, but you will still have to manually deal with large particulate waste matter. A heater is not nessecary for the turtle, it is trying to stay buried due to being a baby, staying alive in the wild=not being found.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i think im gonna try to create a sponge filter out of one of my old penguins. thanks fo rthe info though. he's doing great, ate an entire feeder that was it's size today.

this is all that was left...i was amazed. [this is in his feeding tub]


----------

